# HOPEDALE LA, RatherBe FISHING Adventures



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a few pictures...HOLD ON!!!!!!!!!!










Above are the Capts best friends...during winter months....THANKS FOR THE SCRAPS MAN!!!!!










First spot Capt Wes getting warmed UP!!!



























































































"CAPT GENE" holding one ofMr BILLs REDFISH!!!!he was the man with the most species caught 

...trout,redfish,oysters,limbs and two (2)BASS!!!!!!!!!!we were waiting for the MARLIN 

so we could throw him IN..............SO HE CUT USSOME SLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Billwith another fine redish!!!!!!!














































Capt Wes with a HOGGGGG!!!!




























GOOF.... TOM Band CAPT WES...STUD REDS!!!!!!!!!!



















PRICELESS NO PUN INTENDED!!!!!!!!!!!



















*THANKS AGAIN CAPT GENE...FOR ONE FINE FISHING ADVENTURE....U THA MANNNNN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">As always, GREAT PICTURES Ken........... Thanxxxxxxxxxxx.... I had a blast with you guys... Got to do it again soon........<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">A very special thanks to Captain Dugas at "Rather Be Fishing Adventures" in Hopedale, Louisiana. The weather was crap at best, we were one out of only two boats that dared to brave those conditions (the front blowing through, winds gusting on and off at over 25, the temp drop, overcast) and Captain Gene came through with flying colors. A true Professional at his craft, Great guy, extremely helpful, and I'm now glad to be able call him a friend.Thanks for everything. Tom B</DIV>


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! way to go fellas...what a crew! tom, ken, and wes....great pictures...i was thinking about you guys...looks like ya'll made the best of it...


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Capt Wes is class act and one heck of a nice guy. I had a blast with him and his crew Tom,Bill, Kenney. we had planned on two days of fishing but the waether looked even worse for Saturday with SNOW in the forcast. The guy's had a box full of fish to take home so we opted to cancell out Saturday. Any way here are some more pictures from the trip.

Thanks Guy's looking forward to seeing you again.

Capt. Gene Dugas!










Kenny Looks COLD Oh did I mention the 20 to 25 mph wind at 40 degrees. BRRRRR!










Box is Loking Good!










Bill with the first red of the day!










Wes and Tom with two big ones!










Tom with another nice red that fell for his FINSHAD! Secret bait!










Looks like a fish fry in Pensacola this weekend! All fish caught on artifical lures today no live bait.

100 Speckled Trout

6 Redfish

Great catch for the worst weather of the winter!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for adding those pictures capt. gene....i knew ken was taking all the pics and didn't have his mug in any of them...all those guys are good inshore fisherman and use artificial mostly...it's a testament to you that they chose to have you guide them...

mike (ultralite)


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya got ta do what ya got taDO thanks DALE and THANKS captn GENEfor the additional picts...it was lucky your camera didn't break...not the best picture poser if you know what i mean!!!!!!!!!!!Oh yeah just got back from Capt Wesfish fry...the whole gang was there... those fish were mighty tasty!!!!!!!!can't remember wheni had a better time fishing/eating with life long friends...i guess 30 is equal to LIFE LONG!!!!!!looking foward to ournext trip maybe in the spring when it's not so COOOOOOOOOOOOOLD!!!!!!!!

THANKS AGAIN YOU THE MANin LA


----------

